
Show HN: A Cloudflare app for sharing product announcements - lpellegr
https://contentshowcase.app/
======
lpellegr
Hi there!

Last year I launched Noticeable (noticeable.io). Although successful, it was
noticed that some people have simple needs that a nice and customizable popup
can fit. That's how Content Showcase, which is an experiment, is born.

What does this app brings compared to existing ones:

\- Unlimited impressions

\- No code required, even for the installation

\- Highly customizable

\- Google Analytics integration

\- Fair pricing

Your feedback is welcome!

~~~
artur_makly
I just looked at Noticeable.io - does it integrated with Github pushes? How is
this different from just publishing to our Wordpress site?

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks for your question.

Noticeable integrates with Github via Zapier. You can create a Zap on Zapier
that listens for your Github pushes and publish a new post in a Noticeable
project.

Using Noticeable has multiple benefits over a Wordpress site: people can react
to your publications with emoji or hidden comments. In addition, you get
analytics per post and a trend at the project level.

Besides, Noticeable allows managing accesses to your collaborators, scheduling
posts, collecting emails from subscribers interested by your updates but also
to make announcements available in the right context on your pages via a nice
and customizable widget.

There are other features such as publication segmentation and IP access
control but the benefits of such features depend on your use-case.

